# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Microbiologia (Microorganismos) >  Rhisopus sp.

## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros cuando el tren pasa junto a nosotros lo más acertado es cogerlo, este es el caso que ha ocurrido, vuelvo con la microbiología para enseñaros unos hongos que han nacido en un melocotón que se había quedado olvidado en el frutero.
La invasión había sido potente como se puede ver en las fotos.
Si alguien no está de acuerdo con el titulo siempre se puede dialogar y por supuesto puedo estar equivocado. 







El estudio tendrá varios apartados.
Saludos, Francisco.

----------


## perdiguera

¿Y eso era un melocotón? Lástima, ¡con lo que me gustan!

----------


## frfmfrfm

Perdiguera,  no te preocupes ahora he puesto una pera, está todavía en el inicio, de verdad, la cosas de los locos, je,je, aunque me da un poco de miedo respirar todas esas esporas, si falto es que la espichado, je,je.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros como el melocotón era muy grande decidí cortar un trozo de melocotón y cultivar el hongo en una placa de Petri donde lo podría tener en un espacio y ambiente más controlado. La placa de petri se utiliza para cultivo bacteriológicos y de hongos.

Como se puede ver en 24 horas tuvo un crecimiento descontrolado o mejor dicho bastante rápido.








El estudio sigue.

Un saludo a todos, Francisco.

----------


## HUESITO

Hola Francisco, ¿has pensado en crear un crecepelo? te podrias forrar.
Impresionante.
Saludos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Tocayo podía experimentar conmigo a ver si me sale flequillo otra vez, je,je. :Smile: , mi flequillo de cuando tenia 14 años, :Big Grin: 
Saludos, Francisco.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches compañeros subo una nueva parte de este hongo vista al estereoscopio, en ella se puede ver las fotos con toda su profundidad, podemos ver los esporangios esféricos con sus esporas además sus esporangioforos ramificados y en la última foto los rizoides que es con lo que se anclan al sustrato. 







Para el que este interesado en el tema habrá mas fotos.
Saludos, Francisco.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muy buenas, subo un par de fotos más para que podáis ver la diferencia entre un microscopio biológico y uno estereoscopio.

Microscopio biológico.



Estereoscopio.



Saludos, Francisco.

----------


## perdiguera

Me parece abismal.
Tienes buenas herramientas.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Periguera cada microscopio tiene su particularidad para este caso al ser más solido es más apropiado el estereoscopio.

Ahora voy a subir un vídeo que realicé cuando el hongo lo tenía en la placa de Petri, en el se puede observa como cuando el esporagio se rompe adquiere forma de sobrero chino, esta particularidad ha sido una de las características con que he llegado a la conclusión de que son hongos de la especie Rhizopus sp.

Tengo que comentaros que la parte derecha del vídeo se ve difusa debido a que es la pared de vidrio de la placa.




Saludos, Francisco.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros subo este segundo vídeo para que os fijéis como la incidencia de la la luz hace girar hacia un lado y otro a nuestro hongo, yo particularmente no he encontrado información sobre este hecho, yo personalmente tengo dos conjetura, la primera puede ser que estimula el crecimiento y la segunda es un acto de defensa al incremento de temperatura o incluso al conjunto de las dos.




Un saludo a todos, Francisco.

----------


## Luján

La mayoría de los hongos suelen vivir mejor en penumbra, así que lo que veo más probable es que el hongo intente protegerse de la luz/temperatura.

Lo que se conoce como fotofobia y termofobia.

----------

